# One Reason that Pastors Fail



## N. Eshelman (Jun 13, 2008)

Here is one reasons that ministries fail.


----------



## Neogillist (Jun 13, 2008)

From looking at this I should argue that while it is true that spiritual leadership is an important characteristic for a pastor to have, Reformed seminaries are already doing a good job in training their students for the ministry, and that it has been an overemphasis of main-stream evangelicals to raise the role of a pastor to one of a business-manager or CEO (as in Rick-Warren purpose-driven churchism). It seems that Jay Adams is showing sympathies for purpose-drivenism, although I am not going to accuse him of it. The primary role of a pastor is to preach the Word, councelling, leadership, and other good characteristics are secondary.


----------

